# decent air regulator reccomendations for HF compressor and nailgun . also how to conn



## londeed_leung (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't understand what you say.


----------



## plzhelpbuild (Feb 11, 2011)

I basically need someone to recommend a decent air regulator. and then I need to figure out how to remove the air regulator that came with the compressor. my post looks better here because it was not reformated http://forum.doityourself.com/tools...-compressor-nailgun-also-how.html#post1823450


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum----The enter key add spaces to your text---making it easier to read.

I have edited your post and added some spaces.

See if Campbell Hausfield has the regulator that you need---I've owned many of their compressors and the make a nice unit at a fair price---parts hold up well.--Mike--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For a store that sells regulators and water separators--Look for a automotive paint supplier---

---Auto parts store-----

----industrial supplier---

---compressor repair shop----

I like a separate regulator and water trap----if one fails the other is still good---Depot used to stock replacement regulators---haven't needed one in a long time.


----------



## plzhelpbuild (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you sir. after googling those three terms i will try calling some local compressor repair shops 1st thing tomorrow!

if I don't have any luck there; I will probably look for one of the cambell hausfeld filter/regulator mentioned in the previous post at home depot but i'll call before i drive. 

I'm a bit worried about how to attach the new air regulator. 

I do need to remove what the manual calls the "output pressure guage" please take a look at the image and notice how the current air regulator which just has a guage is connected almost directly to the tank pressure guage

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m18/rokuez/IMG_0296.jpg to remove this current output guage to attach the new cambell hausfeld air regulator i would need to unscrew this http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m18/rokuez/IMG_0298.jpg wow i don't know what this keeps reformatting my text


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't feel bad about the computer---yesterday one of my post lost all of its spaces----might be a hiccup in the program.

I've got to get to work,soon. I'll look at the pictures later---there are two(at least) compressor gurus here---you might be lucky and one will check this out for you.---Mike--


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

You already have a regulator - it's attached to the compressor. It's not a fine adjustment but I've been using the built in one on my compressor for years.

For the air filter, what I did was remove the quick connect fitting and get an air filter - like this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Has been working well for years.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a quick coupler on each of my compressors, quick couples and nipples on each of my hoses, and for use with my nailers, a quick coupler and nipple on a small piggy back filter/regulator. For transport, the filter/regulator goes in a tool pouch, but when ready to use, I plug the filter/regulator into the air compressor, then the hose, and finally the nailer. Mike has already listed the exact places that I would recommend in regard to purchasing what you need. I oil the appropriate nailer, each time I use them, and through the day as necessary, at the nailer, not through a lubricator. I do not use a lubricator for two reasons. First of all, how much oil actually reaches the tool after traveling through 50' or more of hose? In my mind, a lot of it ends up in the hose rather than in the nailer. Secondly, what do you do when you want to use a finish nailer, and don't want oil? Again, in my opinion, the hose already has oil in it. Do you have two sets of hoses, one that you use with a lubricator, and one that you don't? Much simpler, and IMO, efficient, to oil the nailer.


----------



## plzhelpbuild (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks again http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 I'm not sure if this husky will work as the nail gun is using 1/4" tubing & the husky is using 3/8" I'm still a bit confused about how where the water filter sits and how it is supported. Will I be able to hang/hook/connect the water filter directly to the quick coupler on the end of the air regulator on my compressor http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m18/rokuez/IMG_0296.jpg then i hook the pneumatic hose up to the water filter, and then the hose to the nail gun ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Exactly---make up a water filter and a regulator (if yours is not accurate enough) that can be plugged in before the hose---

We use a separate regulator like that when working in a factory that has compressed air outlets ==the pressure at the outlets is usually to high for out tools--so we plug in our own regulator.


----------

